# green seeds, Nivarna



## epicstuff (Oct 23, 2012)

I've had a few problems lately.   I ordered some seeds from Dutch Seed company back in the beggining of August but there was no confirmation of my order and all my emails were ignored so I cancelled the order and changed my recorded billing address so the my Credit card payment shouldnt go through.   A while later I ordered some different seeds from Nivarna  but over 40 days later and they never arrived.   they agreed to re send 1/2 my original order out as compensation .. this was just a few days ago.   so obviously they wont be here for a while if they did get sent.  

 In the mean time the seeds I cancelled fro DDS got billed and I recieved them in the post , I would have been really psiied off and am   a bit coz I really didnt have the cash to buy 2 lots,  but in a small way was relieved I actually had something to grow.. 

 BUT..  the seed were in a Nivarna packaging( I was just charged nearly twice the price for buying through DDS) and when opened were really small and pale green..  Is that not imature seeds?
 Now I tried to germinate  in soil,  I carefully filtered the soil and mixed with Root extender. did everything perfect... soaked for 12 hrs then planted about 1/4 inch in.  but 4 days later.... nothing . So I  carefully dug them up and one or 2 seeds had popped but doing nothing the rest not even popped ..  I have put the ones that havent popped on the tissue system to see if I can revive them but it all looks kind of hopeless.  this wil be the 1st time ever I havent had 100% success rate with germinating.   instead got 0%.    Q. will Nivarna take responsibility for sending green imature seeds even though they were sent from Dutch seed co.  The latter dont respond to any emails  so I am wasting my time there.  
 Has anyone else have problems with Nivarna .. just  one no show and one crappy batch  just starting to wonder?  Its the 1st time I used them.


----------



## gourmet (Oct 23, 2012)

I ordered a number of different strains from Nirvana and they were all great except the Aurora Indica.  Also, there was a problem with the web site when I placed my order so my order was "stuck" in the system.  They sent the seeds twice.  I am happy with Nirvana and find them very responsive.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 24, 2012)

Little confused over whether both orders were with one seed company or if you reordered from Nirvana directly... You said 'Dutch Seed company' and DDS - are they the same place?

Almost all my own orders coming in from overseas seem to get stuck for 2-3 weeks at the NJ processing facility.  Others have mentioned the same thing here.  The delay in them sending out might have come from them waiting XX days to be sure they received the credit card payment posted to their account.  If they waited 10 days and NJ held it for 2-3 weeks; you might have the mystery month.

The small size does not mean anything.  I have grown some tiny, tiny seeds when others were big honkers.  The green concerns me, but if they don't germ its kind of a non-point.

You can try emailing Nirvana and asking what you should do about their reseller.  Maybe they can offer a perspective.  But if you want Nirvana seed - order from them directly.  I would rather wait longer and but direct from a breeder than to buy their seed through any reseller. 

Just got a new order from Nirvana a couple of weeks ago.  Wonderful stealth packaging, best I've seen in a long time.  To me, their selection is sorely lacking because they sell only their own seed. Like lots of other people I am trying their Aurora Indica right now, 100% germed and they jumped 2"-3" in the first 2 days.

Hope you find a solution...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2012)

I have also been happy with Nirvana lately.  Like Old SSSC Guy, I ordered directly from Nirvana.  I also was impressed with the packaging.  I had ordered some Master Kush and really liked it.  So, I ordered some more.  One of the things about Nirvana--$5 shipping to the US.  You just can't beat that.


----------



## epicstuff (Oct 24, 2012)

Dutch-seed co   aka DDS ..( its what the automatted email come through as..)   In  hind sight I would have ordered direct, obviously as it makes sense and cheaper  but untill I joined this forium I wasnt really aware of them...   At the time I had my heart set on ordering Bubbleicious and it was the 1st dutch Co I found that would deliver to where I wanted.  

 Nivarna are looking into it.. Judging from all your coments I have just been really unlucky.... these seeds if indeed they are from Nivarna, and I expect they are  only 2 did germ..(.2/10)  the rest nothing ... even the 2 that hatched were much slower and weaker than I've ever seen before....  and these werent feminized either so the likelyhood that I'll get nice girls out of this is slim ,, I'm wondering if its even worth the electric  to find out...


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd go ahead and try them.  What the heck - if you had 2 grow you have a 50/50 chance of a sweet female to tide you through until you get some proper seed.  

Maybe you've exhausted your limit of bad luck and you'll have 2 monster females to offset your frustration!

Good luck to you regardless.  Don't give up - it WILL be worth it...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't know why you feel your chances of a female are slim--it is 50/50.  Good enough odds that I would keep them.


----------



## Classic (Oct 26, 2012)

With one plant, you have a 50% chance that it's female.  With two plants, you have a 75% chance that one of them will be female.  The odds that both are male are only 25%.


----------

